# Problems loading usb-uhci and uhci as modules

## smellycheeseboy

The problem I'm having is that my usb printer (Epson Stylus Color 880) isn't working and through a long series of trial and error and reading many forum, I have deduced that I need to load the modules usb-uhci, uhci, usbcore, and printer.  I have compiled them all into my kernel as modules.  I have also compiled the usb filesystem and usb printer support into my kernel. 

The usbcore and printer modules load fine every time I modprobe them when I 

```
modprobe uhci
```

 first then it comes up with a segmentation fault and basically freezes my computer.  When I try to 

```
modprobe usb-uhci
```

 first then I get this error

```
/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: insmod usb-uhci failed

```

I know that my usb stuff is seeing my printer because when I unplug it and plug it back in then it brings up a message that says it is seeing a printer.  I have also merged, removed, and  remerged cups, foomatic, and ghostscript several times but that hasn't fixed anything either.

I am at a loss of what to do next.  If anybody could help me out with this you don't know how happy I will be.  It will literally make me run around the neighborhood screaming if I can ever get this working.

Thanks in advance.

Me

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smellycheeseboy,

Getting USB stuff going is often a pain. You need to start at the bottom with the hardware.

run usbview

This will tell you all yo need to know about your USB hardware.

Check that usb-uhci is the module you need by looking at your root hub(s).

As well as the modules you have listed, you want preliminary USB filesystem and Hotplug.

Look in /dev/usb for lp0. If you have a node of that name, with your printer plugged in and powerd up your kernel is OK.

Nothing will work until you get this right.

Installing CUPS is straighforward but you may need to fix the /etc/cups/printers.conf file.

The line that suppsed to say DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0

may have the last '/' missing.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## smellycheeseboy

I didn't have usbview so I emerged it and when I ran it it didn't come up with any devices.  Usbview was looking in the /proc/bus/usb/devices folder by default.  Is this the right folder?

Also there are no devices in the /dev/usb folder.

 *Quote:*   

> Check that usb-uhci is the module you need by looking at your root hub(s).

 

Where do I look for this?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smellycheeseboy,

Yes. /proc/bus/usb/devices is where info about your USB devices will appear. 

The root hubs will get listed here too.

What does 

dmesg | grep usb

say?

Something like :-

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf8ac3000, IRQ 11

would be good.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## smellycheeseboy

```
usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x4b8/0x5) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: unable to get major 180 for usb devices

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 00:14:07 Oct 10 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1f.4-1 address 2

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x4b8/0x5) is not claimed by any active driver.
```

Me

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smellycheeseboy,

Your first problem is here

 *Quote:*   

> usb.c: unable to get major 180 for usb devices

 

Major device 180  is reserved for USB devices but something else on your sysem must already have it.

Look through /dev and its subdirectories with

```
ls  -al --color /dev 

for lines like

crw-rw----    1 root     root     180,   0 Jan  1  1970 lp0
```

(Thats my USB Printer) which is Device major number 180, Minor number 0.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## smellycheeseboy

There  is nothing in my /dev file like that.  Nothing says 180.  Here is the output of that line you gave me.

```
total 1

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 .

drwxr-xr-x   17 root     root          384 Sep 18 20:20 ..

crw-------    1 root     root       8,   0 Dec 31  1969 .devfsd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           18 Oct 10 10:58 MAKEDEV -> ../../sbin/MAKEDEV

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 Oct 10 10:58 adsp -> sound/adsp

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Oct 10 10:58 agpgart -> misc/agpgart

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           11 Oct 10 10:58 audio -> sound/audio

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

drwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 cdroms

crw-------    1 root     root       5,   1 Oct 10 10:58 console

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 cua

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 cua0 -> cua/0

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 discs

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Oct 10 10:58 dmmidi -> sound/dmmidi

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            9 Oct 10 10:58 dsp -> sound/dsp

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd -> /proc/self/fd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 fd0 -> floppy/0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1040 -> floppy/0u1040

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1120 -> floppy/0u1120

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1440 -> floppy/0u1440

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1600 -> floppy/0u1600

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1680 -> floppy/0u1680

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1722 -> floppy/0u1722

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1743 -> floppy/0u1743

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1760 -> floppy/0u1760

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1840 -> floppy/0u1840

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u1920 -> floppy/0u1920

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u360 -> floppy/0u360

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u720 -> floppy/0u720

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u800 -> floppy/0u800

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u820 -> floppy/0u820

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Oct 10 10:58 fd0u830 -> floppy/0u830

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 floppy

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     root       1,   7 Dec 31  1969 full

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           32 Oct 10 10:58 hda -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Oct 10 10:58 hda1 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Oct 10 10:58 hda2 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Oct 10 10:58 hda3 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Oct 10 10:58 hda4 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Oct 10 10:58 hda5 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part5

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Oct 10 10:58 hda6 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part6

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           30 Oct 10 10:58 hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           30 Oct 10 10:58 hdd -> ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 ide

prw-------    1 root     root            0 Oct 10 10:57 initctl

crw-r-----    1 root     root       1,   2 Dec 31  1969 kmem

srw-rw-rw-    1 root     root            0 Oct 10 10:58 log

crw-r-----    1 root     root       1,   1 Dec 31  1969 mem

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 Oct 10 10:58 midi00 -> sound/midi00

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 misc

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           11 Oct 10 10:58 mixer -> sound/mixer

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 Oct 10 10:58 mouse -> misc/psaux

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     root       1,   3 Dec 31  1969 null

crw-r-----    1 root     root       1,   4 Dec 31  1969 port

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 Oct 10 10:58 psaux -> misc/psaux

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     root       5,   2 Oct 10 17:20 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 pts

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 pty

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya0 -> pty/m176

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya1 -> pty/m177

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya2 -> pty/m178

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya3 -> pty/m179

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya4 -> pty/m180

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya5 -> pty/m181

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya6 -> pty/m182

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya7 -> pty/m183

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya8 -> pty/m184

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptya9 -> pty/m185

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyaa -> pty/m186

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyab -> pty/m187

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyac -> pty/m188

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyad -> pty/m189

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyae -> pty/m190

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyaf -> pty/m191

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb0 -> pty/m192

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb1 -> pty/m193

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb2 -> pty/m194

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb3 -> pty/m195

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb4 -> pty/m196

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb5 -> pty/m197

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb6 -> pty/m198

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb7 -> pty/m199

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb8 -> pty/m200

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyb9 -> pty/m201

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyba -> pty/m202

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptybb -> pty/m203

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptybc -> pty/m204

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptybd -> pty/m205

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptybe -> pty/m206

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptybf -> pty/m207

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc0 -> pty/m208

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc1 -> pty/m209

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc2 -> pty/m210

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc3 -> pty/m211

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc4 -> pty/m212

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc5 -> pty/m213

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc6 -> pty/m214

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc7 -> pty/m215

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc8 -> pty/m216

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyc9 -> pty/m217

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyca -> pty/m218

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptycb -> pty/m219

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptycc -> pty/m220

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptycd -> pty/m221

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyce -> pty/m222

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptycf -> pty/m223

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd0 -> pty/m224

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd1 -> pty/m225

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd2 -> pty/m226

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd3 -> pty/m227

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd4 -> pty/m228

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd5 -> pty/m229

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd6 -> pty/m230

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd7 -> pty/m231

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd8 -> pty/m232

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyd9 -> pty/m233

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyda -> pty/m234

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptydb -> pty/m235

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptydc -> pty/m236

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptydd -> pty/m237

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyde -> pty/m238

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptydf -> pty/m239

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye0 -> pty/m240

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye1 -> pty/m241

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye2 -> pty/m242

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye3 -> pty/m243

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye4 -> pty/m244

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye5 -> pty/m245

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye6 -> pty/m246

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye7 -> pty/m247

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye8 -> pty/m248

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptye9 -> pty/m249

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyea -> pty/m250

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyeb -> pty/m251

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyec -> pty/m252

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyed -> pty/m253

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyee -> pty/m254

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyef -> pty/m255

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp0 -> pty/m0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp1 -> pty/m1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp2 -> pty/m2

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp3 -> pty/m3

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp4 -> pty/m4

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp5 -> pty/m5

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp6 -> pty/m6

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp7 -> pty/m7

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp8 -> pty/m8

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 ptyp9 -> pty/m9

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptypa -> pty/m10

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptypb -> pty/m11

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptypc -> pty/m12

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptypd -> pty/m13

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptype -> pty/m14

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptypf -> pty/m15

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq0 -> pty/m16

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq1 -> pty/m17

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq2 -> pty/m18

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq3 -> pty/m19

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq4 -> pty/m20

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq5 -> pty/m21

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq6 -> pty/m22

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq7 -> pty/m23

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq8 -> pty/m24

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyq9 -> pty/m25

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyqa -> pty/m26

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyqb -> pty/m27

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyqc -> pty/m28

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyqd -> pty/m29

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyqe -> pty/m30

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyqf -> pty/m31

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr0 -> pty/m32

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr1 -> pty/m33

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr2 -> pty/m34

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr3 -> pty/m35

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr4 -> pty/m36

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr5 -> pty/m37

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr6 -> pty/m38

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr7 -> pty/m39

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr8 -> pty/m40

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyr9 -> pty/m41

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyra -> pty/m42

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyrb -> pty/m43

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyrc -> pty/m44

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyrd -> pty/m45

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyre -> pty/m46

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyrf -> pty/m47

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys0 -> pty/m48

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys1 -> pty/m49

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys2 -> pty/m50

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys3 -> pty/m51

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys4 -> pty/m52

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys5 -> pty/m53

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys6 -> pty/m54

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys7 -> pty/m55

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys8 -> pty/m56

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptys9 -> pty/m57

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptysa -> pty/m58

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptysb -> pty/m59

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptysc -> pty/m60

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptysd -> pty/m61

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyse -> pty/m62

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptysf -> pty/m63

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt0 -> pty/m64

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt1 -> pty/m65

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt2 -> pty/m66

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt3 -> pty/m67

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt4 -> pty/m68

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt5 -> pty/m69

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt6 -> pty/m70

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt7 -> pty/m71

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt8 -> pty/m72

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyt9 -> pty/m73

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyta -> pty/m74

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptytb -> pty/m75

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptytc -> pty/m76

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptytd -> pty/m77

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyte -> pty/m78

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptytf -> pty/m79

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu0 -> pty/m80

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu1 -> pty/m81

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu2 -> pty/m82

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu3 -> pty/m83

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu4 -> pty/m84

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu5 -> pty/m85

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu6 -> pty/m86

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu7 -> pty/m87

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu8 -> pty/m88

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyu9 -> pty/m89

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyua -> pty/m90

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyub -> pty/m91

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyuc -> pty/m92

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyud -> pty/m93

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyue -> pty/m94

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyuf -> pty/m95

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv0 -> pty/m96

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv1 -> pty/m97

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv2 -> pty/m98

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            7 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv3 -> pty/m99

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv4 -> pty/m100

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv5 -> pty/m101

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv6 -> pty/m102

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv7 -> pty/m103

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv8 -> pty/m104

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyv9 -> pty/m105

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyva -> pty/m106

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyvb -> pty/m107

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyvc -> pty/m108

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyvd -> pty/m109

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyve -> pty/m110

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyvf -> pty/m111

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw0 -> pty/m112

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw1 -> pty/m113

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw2 -> pty/m114

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw3 -> pty/m115

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw4 -> pty/m116

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw5 -> pty/m117

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw6 -> pty/m118

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw7 -> pty/m119

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw8 -> pty/m120

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyw9 -> pty/m121

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptywa -> pty/m122

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptywb -> pty/m123

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptywc -> pty/m124

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptywd -> pty/m125

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptywe -> pty/m126

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptywf -> pty/m127

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx0 -> pty/m128

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx1 -> pty/m129

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx2 -> pty/m130

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx3 -> pty/m131

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx4 -> pty/m132

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx5 -> pty/m133

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx6 -> pty/m134

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx7 -> pty/m135

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx8 -> pty/m136

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyx9 -> pty/m137

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyxa -> pty/m138

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyxb -> pty/m139

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyxc -> pty/m140

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyxd -> pty/m141

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyxe -> pty/m142

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyxf -> pty/m143

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy0 -> pty/m144

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy1 -> pty/m145

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy2 -> pty/m146

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy3 -> pty/m147

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy4 -> pty/m148

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy5 -> pty/m149

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy6 -> pty/m150

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy7 -> pty/m151

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy8 -> pty/m152

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyy9 -> pty/m153

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyya -> pty/m154

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyyb -> pty/m155

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyyc -> pty/m156

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyyd -> pty/m157

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyye -> pty/m158

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyyf -> pty/m159

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz0 -> pty/m160

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz1 -> pty/m161

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz2 -> pty/m162

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz3 -> pty/m163

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz4 -> pty/m164

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz5 -> pty/m165

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz6 -> pty/m166

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz7 -> pty/m167

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz8 -> pty/m168

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyz9 -> pty/m169

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyza -> pty/m170

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyzb -> pty/m171

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyzc -> pty/m172

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyzd -> pty/m173

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyze -> pty/m174

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 ptyzf -> pty/m175

crw-r--r--    1 root     root       1,   8 Dec 31  1969 random

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Oct 10 10:57 root -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part6

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 scsi

drwxrwxrwt    2 root     root           40 Oct 10 10:58 shm

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 snd

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 sound

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 stderr -> fd/2

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 stdin -> fd/0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 stdout -> fd/1

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 tts

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     root       5,   0 Dec 31  1969 tty

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty0 -> vc/0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty1 -> vc/1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty10 -> vc/10

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty11 -> vc/11

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty12 -> vc/12

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty13 -> vc/13

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty14 -> vc/14

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty15 -> vc/15

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty16 -> vc/16

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty17 -> vc/17

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty18 -> vc/18

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty19 -> vc/19

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty2 -> vc/2

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty20 -> vc/20

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty21 -> vc/21

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty22 -> vc/22

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty23 -> vc/23

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty24 -> vc/24

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty25 -> vc/25

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty26 -> vc/26

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty27 -> vc/27

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty28 -> vc/28

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty29 -> vc/29

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty3 -> vc/3

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty30 -> vc/30

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty31 -> vc/31

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty32 -> vc/32

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty33 -> vc/33

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty34 -> vc/34

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty35 -> vc/35

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty36 -> vc/36

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty37 -> vc/37

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty38 -> vc/38

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty39 -> vc/39

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty4 -> vc/4

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty40 -> vc/40

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty41 -> vc/41

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty42 -> vc/42

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty43 -> vc/43

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty44 -> vc/44

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty45 -> vc/45

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty46 -> vc/46

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty47 -> vc/47

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty48 -> vc/48

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty49 -> vc/49

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty5 -> vc/5

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty50 -> vc/50

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty51 -> vc/51

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty52 -> vc/52

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty53 -> vc/53

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty54 -> vc/54

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty55 -> vc/55

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty56 -> vc/56

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty57 -> vc/57

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty58 -> vc/58

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty59 -> vc/59

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty6 -> vc/6

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty60 -> vc/60

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty61 -> vc/61

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty62 -> vc/62

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 tty63 -> vc/63

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty7 -> vc/7

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty8 -> vc/8

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            4 Oct 10 10:58 tty9 -> vc/9

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 ttyS0 -> tts/0

crw-r--r--    1 root     root       1,   9 Dec 31  1969 urandom

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 usb

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 vc

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Dec 31  1969 vcc

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 vcs -> vcc/0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 vcs1 -> vcc/1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 vcs2 -> vcc/2

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 vcs3 -> vcc/3

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 vcs4 -> vcc/4

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 vcs5 -> vcc/5

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 vcs6 -> vcc/6

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 13:39 vcs7 -> vcc/7

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 Oct 10 10:58 vcsa -> vcc/a

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 vcsa1 -> vcc/a1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 vcsa2 -> vcc/a2

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 vcsa3 -> vcc/a3

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 vcsa4 -> vcc/a4

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 vcsa5 -> vcc/a5

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 10:58 vcsa6 -> vcc/a6

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            6 Oct 10 13:39 vcsa7 -> vcc/a7

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     root       1,   5 Dec 31  1969 zero

```

You can probably spot the right thing better than I can.  I'm pretty much a noob to linux.  Thanks a ton for all your help.

Me

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smellycheeseboy,

I don't see major device number 180 there. Look through the subdiretories.

Your timestamps are interesting. /devfs uses timestamps to differentiate between /devfsd controlled devices and user created devices. Now, Linux time zero, is 1 Jan 1970. I guess that you have timestamps from before time began due to timezone issues. 

Try 

```
 ls /dev/* -al | grep 180
```

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## smellycheeseboy

Here is the output of 

```
ls /dev/* -al | grep 180
```

```
lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 Oct 10 10:58 /dev/ptya4 -> pty/m180

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     root       2, 180 Dec 31  1969 m180

```

I assume that this is the device using major device number 180?  How do I get it to release that so that I can use it elsewhere?

I think the reason some of the times are weird is because I am dual booting between linux and windows and the clocks are doing some weird thing where if I set one to be right then the other one is off and vice versa.  But that is a separate issue.

Thanks.

Me

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smellycheeseboy,

Err ... No. 

Thats Major number 2, minor numer 180 and its OK, (well, I have it too). 

Here's what is in my kernel

```

 grep USB .config

CONFIG_USB=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB Imaging devices

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

# USB Multimedia devices

```

I also have hotplug and preliminary usb filesystem.

How does that compare to grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config on your system?

I have chopped out alll the not set stuff

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## smellycheeseboy

I went through my kernel and set all the stuff that you have to how you have it.  The only thing that I couldn't find in there was 

```
CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y 
```

.  For some reason there wasn't a way to select this in 

```
make menuconfig
```

.

I emerged hotplug and set it to runlevel default like it is in the Gentoo Installation Guide but on start up it said 

```
Starting USB and PCI Hotplugging...
```

 and then it came up with a segmentation fault.  

I have preliminary USB filesystem compiled into my kernel but I was wondering if I need that PCI hotplugging thing compiled into my kernel as well.

Anyway here is how my kernel looks now.

```
grep USB .config

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set   (I left this in here because you have it in your kernel but I can't find where to change it in the make menuconfig)

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

```

I guess my main questions now are how do I get hotplug working and how do I load uhci without it getting a segmentation fault?

Thanks

Me

----------

## smellycheeseboy

Another interesting little tidbit that I just found out is that I can print fine when I boot Knoppix from cd.  All I had to do was set up my printer with the printer manager.  I looked at the modules that is had loaded and it had usb-uhci, usbcore, and printer.  If I could just get usb-uhci to load and hotplug to work then I think we would be there.

Me

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smellycheeseboy,

You don't have to do anything to get usb-uhci to load. The kernel should do it a boot time.

Check with dmesg.

You don't need PCI hotplug but the hotplug module manages USB devices being hotplugged too. You can turn the PCI and PCMCIA bits off if you don't need them.

Use lsmod to see which modules are loaded and try usbview again.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## smellycheeseboy

There is still nothing in usbview.  In my dmesg it looks like it loads

```
uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xff80, IRQ 11

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xff60, IRQ 9

```

But usb-uhci does not come up in lsmod. 

Also when I try to run hotplug it comes up with a segmentation fault.  It does this even if i add hotplug to the default runlevel.  Do you know why this is?

Thanks.

Me

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smellycheeseboy,

Those lines means that the kernel has spotted the hardware but it does not appear to have loaded the driver. I get 

```
usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf8ac3000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf8ac5000, IRQ 7

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.1, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

```

So I have a ohci chip set. Thats no big deal - the kernel loads the right module.

Nothing will work until the kernel modules get loaded.

Does your kernel include the devfs and mount devfs at boot options?

Gentoo says you need it but you can make it work without. Its this that loads hardware driver modules at boot.

Try 

```
dmesg | grep devfs

```

 and see if you get 

```
devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

Mounted devfs on /dev

```

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## smellycheeseboy

Those lines for 

```
dmesg | grep devfs
```

 are exactly the same as mine.

So I guess the question now is why can't I just 

```
modprobe usb-uhci
```

?  Why won't this module load but everything else will?

Thanks

Me

----------

## smellycheeseboy

I regret that I have given up trying to fix this printer problem.  I just installed Yoper instead.  Thank you for all your help.  I really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Me

----------

## smellycheeseboy

I would just like to say that I was terribly, terribly mistaken by going to Yoper because it sucks and Gentoo kicks ass.  I should have never left.  My lapse in good judgement only lasted 2 days however.

Me

----------

## Hall

I had trouble with my USB ports also. I ended up using the gs-sources kernel, or whichever one is 2.4.23_pre7 or pre8 now. The CHANGELOG for these kernels mentioned lots of USB fixes and additions. Others have had to do the same....

----------

